
Thinking, Fast and Slow – Daniel Kahneman – Talks at Google - ycombinete
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjVQJdIrDJ0
======
rvn1045
While I love reading about insights from behavioral economics I don't
completely understand the internet obsession over psychological biases, mental
models and other related topics in this cluster.

I'm often trying to understand how to actually apply this kind of knowledge
into my daily life. I think Kahneman has himself said you can't protect
yourself from it even if you are aware of the biases.

A lot of the interest in these topics seems disproportionate relative to their
applicability.

~~~
klft
You might not be able to protect yourself from biases because that is just the
way we are wired but you might be able to protect yourself from acting on the
bias.

Example: You read a study and think: “Ah, this is not surprising. It is
exactly what I have expected”. You can catch this thought and identify it as
hindsight bias. And then think more deeply about the results without the bias.

Similar about mental models. They can guide your thinking about a specific
problem. But this takes time and mental energy. So you will only apply them
when it is worth the effort.

~~~
srtjstjsj
> So you will only apply them when it is worth the effort.

This judgment is subject to bias.

------
amai
The video is from 2011, so don't forget this:

"This result confirms Kahneman’s prediction that priming research is a train
wreck and readers of his book “Thinking Fast and Slow” should not consider the
presented studies as scientific evidence that subtle cues in their environment
can have strong effects on their behavior outside their awareness."

[https://replicationindex.com/2017/02/02/reconstruction-
of-a-...](https://replicationindex.com/2017/02/02/reconstruction-of-a-train-
wreck-how-priming-research-went-of-the-rails/)

[https://retractionwatch.com/2017/02/20/placed-much-faith-
und...](https://retractionwatch.com/2017/02/20/placed-much-faith-underpowered-
studies-nobel-prize-winner-admits-mistakes/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12030791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12030791)

